# no more advanced functions



## Gig' (Sep 8, 2005)

Since I've upgraded safari to 1.3.1 (v312.3) on X.3.9 I canno't use the  advanced functions : smilies and vB code 

I've run repair permissions, deleted plist, removed pith helmet and sogudi reverted to safari 1.3 before updating again.

Just can't find a solution other than using these functions "manually" i.e. clicking respective links @ bottom left i.e. within posting rules, for new windows to appear, cumbersome to say the least !

Anyone facing same problems ? same situation occured when x.3.9 update came out until java update came out but doesn't look like it's the same issue.

any suggestions welcome THANKS


----------



## Gig' (Sep 12, 2005)

refresh

Am I the only one with this problem ?


----------



## bbloke (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry, Gig', I haven't encountered this, so I can't really help you.  

As an absolute shot in the dark, as I don't really have many ideas right now, check the "User CP" and go to "Edit Options." Look to see what Message Editor Interface you are using (it is the final option, at the bottom of the screen).


----------



## Gig' (Sep 14, 2005)

Bulls eye - What a shot in the dark ! ::ha:: 

I've never looked into this option since I registered in February so I wouldn't have had a clue I should check it out. 

Thanks again for leading me to the solution


----------



## bbloke (Sep 14, 2005)

Yay!  Great news, Gig'.  So my aim turned out to be not so shoddy after all!  

I'm glad you've got that sorted now and glad I could be of help.


----------



## Gig' (Sep 14, 2005)

Guess it's also thanks to guys like you that this forum is expanding at such a rate. 

Tomorrow it's gonna be 7 month I registered as member 27030 as of rite now it stand at 50521 some 87 % increase in membership   ::ha:: 


Cheers mate

Giorgio


----------



## bbloke (Sep 16, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> Guess it's also thanks to guys like you that this forum is expanding at such a rate.
> 
> Tomorrow it's gonna be 7 month I registered as member 27030 as of rite now it stand at 50521 some 87 % increase in membership   ::ha::



Aww, thanks, Gig'.  *blush*   I'm just glad to be of help. You may only have joined recently, but you seem to have more posts than me! I joined awhile back and was more of a reader than a contributor, and then I became a bit quieter for a bit, and maybe now I'm posting a bit more again.

Have fun, and I'll see you around.


----------



## fryke (Sep 16, 2005)

It also shows that some people are quite quick with trying to destroy their systems (downgrading software and things like that just because of one particular feature of a website...).


----------



## Gig' (Sep 17, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> It also shows that some people are quite quick with trying to destroy their systems (downgrading software and things like that just because of one particular feature of a website...).



the safari update from 1.3. to 1.3.1 made me think it was the troublemaker as I didn't modify the message editor option since joining  

AFAIC this thread can now be closed thanks


----------

